# finding a Dog food.



## Slack2116 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,
right now i am feeding my Dogs Simply Nourish Chicken and Brown rice. i was recommended it at PetSmart. and at the time i didnt realize it was there brand so i was thinking "oh cool. this will be a great dogfood". well today through some searching (because i was bored) i found out its there brand and that its really not as good for the dogs as they say. so now i am trying to find something else. i saw the thread with the Top 5 Dog foods. and i was looking at Fromm. i would like something though that i can buy at multiple locations and its easy to get Online because i move around a lot. would Fromm work? i have a 10 month old Bulldog + Mastiff mix and a 5 year old Blue Tick **** Hound.

edit:
my 9 month old also has Hip Dysplasia. so he gets these GNC vitamins along with his Dog food.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Dog Food - Fromm - Free shipping at Chewy.com

This website seems to have all the varietys of Fromm. If you are in the US, it is free next day shipping on orders over $49. I think they have automatic shipping as well.

Pet Health - Hip and Joint Health for Dogs - Free shipping at Chewy.com
They also have a large variety of hip and joint supplements. I have a few friends who use the nupro and swear by it.
Nupro All Natural Joint and Immunity Support Supplement


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Most of us love Fromm...especially as a company. Very reputable. No recalls ever. Believe they even qualify under the "low asher's" crowd(Tim and others). Impeccable Customer Service. 

I'd say the Fromm Classic line is the best value Dog food out there.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Sep 2, 2012)

I love Fromm...it's my favorite. And in fact, I will be transitioning back to it this week after a little break from it and trying other things. I've tried a ton over the years, but none of them give me the same results as Fromm. I wouldn't hesitate to try it if you are looking for a change. Good luck!


----------



## Slack2116 (Sep 4, 2012)

so i can start him on any of these Fromm bags?
Dog Food - Fromm - Dry Food for Adult - Free shipping at Chewy.com

i was also thinking of checking out the Greenies Joint Care for him.
Greenies Joint Care Daily Dog Treats


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Another Fromm fan here for the same reasons! We stick to the grain free lines, the game bird one tho has not worked as well, the girls get itchy/scratchy on it and develop ear infections. But the Beef, Surf n Turf work great. Have not tried the Salmon Tunalini yet. 

Currently just my Chi and Bichon are on it. My PWD had some stomach/digestion issues (related to a treat with grain in it  ) and at the suggestion of many other portie owners, we're giving Nature's variety Salmon instinct a try. She looks to be doing alright with it so far, her tummy issue cleared up

But I've been coming back to Fromm after trying other foods.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Most of us love Fromm...especially as a company. Very reputable. No recalls ever. Believe they even qualify under the "low asher's" crowd(Tim and others). Impeccable Customer Service.
> 
> I'd say the Fromm Classic line is the best value Dog food out there.


It is easy to make a low ash food with 23% protein. Fromm resorts to using concentrated Pea Protein in pretty much all the other "higher protein foods." Pea Protein is 90% protein, so even at 15% of total weight, half the the GA protein is not from meat.

So sure, the ash is low but so is the protein level and/or the meat content.

Dr. Tim's Momentum has 35% protein, even lower ash (6%) and doesn't use any vegetable protein concetrates, same for the other foods in his line. 90-96% total protein from meat sources.

So yeah Fromm is very good at suckering people in. Really just an average product marketed well.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> It is easy to make a low ash food with 23% protein. Fromm resorts to using concentrated Pea Protein in pretty much all the other "higher protein foods." Pea Protein is 90% protein, so even at 15% of total weight, half the the GA protein is not from meat.
> 
> So sure, the ash is low but so is the protein level and/or the meat content.
> 
> ...


I have always liked Fromm as a company but never been a fan of their four star line simply because I haven't seen any good results from them. Gold is much better imo. Anyways, I had to look up what you said about pea protein concentrate in their 4-star line. It passed me by in the past but yeah it's true, they are actually adding pea protein concentrate to these formulas. Me likey even less.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I admit to never using Fromm; I'm sure I will in the future but it will be their grain free line. I like everything I hear about the company.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie's done really well on their chicken a la veg, pork and applesauce and duck and sweet potato formulas.

I haven't tried their grain free cause I feel they aren't all that great for what you pay.

I'm going to try the gold next


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> Abbie's done really well on their chicken a la veg, pork and applesauce and duck and sweet potato formulas.
> 
> I haven't tried their grain free cause I feel they aren't all that great for what you pay.
> 
> I'm going to try the gold next


Boone has to have grainfree and it's just easier for me to have both on the same food. I'm just adding in kibble, Brothers Complete, which I started yesterday. We'll see how they do


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> So yeah Fromm is very good at suckering people in. Really just an average product marketed well.



HUH? Fromm doesn't spend hardly anything on Marketing. Now if you would have said Science Diet, Purina or even Blue Buffalo or Innova(just saw a new ad campaign) I'd agree.

I've never seen Fromm do any marketing at all, in fact.

Who are you, Monster's Salad. What is your real name and where are you from? You sound as if you work for a Dog Food Company. Where did you get this knowledge?


----------

